# Has anybody kept white-faced owls?



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I see some set ups please, if so.


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

I cared for some at a falconry centre I once worked at some years ago, as owls go they are quite straightforward, and if being kept as a falconry bird, they never need much flying because they get tired very quickly with their tiny little wings! They generally don't need a glove for handling either. In the wild they eat a mixture of insects and small mammals, we fed them chick legs and similar smaller meat pieces every two days or so. One we had was particularly tame and lived in a large parrot cage in the office, the other lived outside in a small aviary. During the day they sleep mostly, and only really get energetic when they come out (or supposedly at night). Hope some of this helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'd like one.


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

ViperLover said:


> Thanks! I'd like one.




No worries! They're definitely my favourite bird of prey and I would love one too in the future when I have the space, time and money.


----------

